# led coral grow lights



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

So iv come across these lights that iv seen in a local reef shop witch no one knew name to but has amazing results that I have seen first hand so 2 years of research found company and going to order a few so train of mind said I wonder who else wants bulk is normally cheaper so if any one intrested please let me know this is first time making a form so I hope I did it right


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi there, 
here's some questions that you are also going to want the answer to before spending any money:

What kind of results do you mean? Colour? Growth? LPS? SPS? Algae? 
How many Watts in total?
How many LEDs are there in the unit?
How many Watts are each individual LED?
What Colours of LEDs are in the unit?
What is the colour ratio of the LEDs
Cree, Bridgelux or "other"? 
How many channels of control are there? 
Dimmable?
How are they controlled?
What is the coverage? 
What are the dimensions of each unit? 
Mounting kit or hanging kit or both? 
How Much?
What shop did you see them in? 
After 2 years of research how would you compare these units to other commercially available units?

Cheers.


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

trinifishguy said:


> So iv come across these lights that iv seen in a local reef shop witch no one knew name to but has amazing results that I have seen first hand so 2 years of research found company and going to order a few so train of mind said I wonder who else wants bulk is normally cheaper so if any one intrested please let me know this is first time making a form so I hope I did it right


Boy, that was quite the run on sentence! lol


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Iv seen them at R20 aquarium above the acro tank they are control able with a ir remote control fully dimmable full spectrum and color selection they are hangable due to holes for hanging straps to hook on to also from what I understand they will do good for a variety of uses they are 700 ma 3 watts


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Forgot to add they are cree leds and come with 3 years manufacturer warranty with expected life span of 50 000 hrs


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

I was told there is a built in timer and can be set to start dim and rise to a certain intensity and such also there is a hanging chart for coverage witch I'm trying to locate they also have bigger ones made by same company up to 300 watts they told me. Does anyone have an idea if these are taxable at canadain customs just curious


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*Customs*

Anything coming in to the country is subject to GST and if made anywhere else then North America ( at least for now) can be dutiable also.

If you go to the states to get them if you stay for more than 48 hours you can bring back $800 cdn Duty free.

If you have them shipped you may also get hit for brokerage fees by UPS, DHL, FED EX - this is usually a % of the value. But normally runs $30-60.

The govmt always takes there share and shipping is lately ridiculous.


----------

